
Google's Chrome climbs its way to 10% of the browser market - barredo
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/01/03/googles-chrome-climbs-its-way-to-10-of-the-browser-market/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+fortunebrainstormtech+%28Fortune+Brainstorm+Tech%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
ambirex
What I find interesting is in the numbers they published seem to indicate that
Chrome (+5.35%) is taking more market share away from Internet Explorer
(-5.61%) than from Firefox (-1.8%).

Given that the last data was in December, part of me has to wonder if college
students home from college "fixed" their parent's computers.

~~~
naner
Chrome is advertised frequently if you do a search on Google using IE.

~~~
ootachi
The ad appears with Firefox as well. I believe visiting Google with any non-
Chrome/Chromium browser triggers it.

------
binbasti
With everyone congratulating the Chromium/Chrome team so much, I'd like to add
that none of this would be possible without the WebKit project.

------
InclinedPlane
Google Chrome has already won the browser war... by re-igniting the browser
war. Google wanted to raise the game by fast-tracking browser innovation and
enabling development of next-gen web-apps, and they have.

Would CSS3/HTML5, canvas, etc. have the momentum they have today without
Chrome having shaken things up? Would Firefox, Opera, and IE javascript
performance have improved to the degree they have without Chrome? Would the IE
team have finally knuckled under to pressure to improve standards compliance
in IE without Chrome?

The fact that the Chrome team has been able to put out a top-notch browser
that continues to gain market share hand over fist is just a side benefit.

~~~
noibl
> Google wanted to raise the game by fast-tracking browser innovation and
> enabling development of next-gen web-apps, and they have.

We're not there yet. The underlying promise of the browser as application
client is still largely unfulfilled. And mainstream adoption of emerging web
standards is still hampered by 'patchy browser support' (read: IE8/7).

> CSS3/HTML5, canvas, etc.

Compared to the state-of-the-art, these emerging standards are fairly
unambitious, as they need to be given the history of browser development. For
Microsoft to support these things is a no-brainer because as exciting as they
seem to web devs, the open web as software platform is a weak competitor.

> Would the IE team have finally knuckled under to pressure to improve
> standards compliance in IE without Chrome?

Very hard to say. But it's clear that the vanguard in the market share war
against IE dominance is held by Mozilla, not Google, and they deserve a lot of
credit for how far we've come (lower than 50% share for IE now in most Western
countries).

> The fact that the Chrome team has been able to put out a top-notch browser
> that continues to gain market share hand over fist is just a side benefit.

While I agree that Google often successfully pursues a strategy of leveraging
a small but critical market share in order to change markets rather than
dominate them, it was the focused and determined cooperation of all the
members of the WHAT WG that rescued web standards. Nothing less would have
worked. Now that those members are increasingly at odds with each other,
Google may start to find it needs to compete head to head with Mozilla in
market share in order to get its ideas adopted.

Anyway, I love using Chrome even more than I loved using Opera before it.
Congrats to the Chromium team on the milestone.

------
listic
Nearly same picture here in Russia as well:
[http://www.liveinternet.ru/stat/ru/browsers.html?date=2010-1...](http://www.liveinternet.ru/stat/ru/browsers.html?date=2010-12-31;period=month)

Despite very different picture in general (Safari is nearly non-existent,
Opera is rivaling Firefox for the top), Chrome is steadily climbing in
popularity and should reach 10% mark soon.

------
melling
IE6 still has more market share than Chrome. Some mainstream advertising is
needed for Google to eat into IE's market share.

~~~
positr0n
By mainstream do you mean television and billboards? Maybe it's just a fluke
but I seem to get tons of Google Chrome ads on the internet on youtube,
pandora, etc.

~~~
MikeCapone
On blip.tv, I've been getting ONLY Chrome ads for a few days. Nothing else. It
would be great if they could auto-detect that I'm already running Chrome and
run something else (if they have anything else in the inventory)...

~~~
photon_off
It's possible that you don't fit into any other segments and that Chrome is
the fallback advertisement for blip.tv. Do you happen to have 3rd party
cookies disabled?

~~~
MikeCapone
Yes, my third-party cookies are disabled.

------
pasbesoin
Because I've been "browsing" O'Reilly's Safari, I ended up with 25 - 30 tabs
open (maybe 40). I started bookmarking them so that I could close them. When I
went into Chrome's bookmark manager to check my work and maybe export a
backup, the bookmark manager page was blank except for a few basic elements
and non-responsive.

Googling the issue provided no authoritative answer. Several descriptions of
similar behavior, spanning several months, with private individuals coming up
with their own solutions -- which varied. This included posts to the Google
help forum(s); private solutions -- I didn't see one response from a Googler.

Some solutions were involved enough, in an annoying way, that I didn't want to
try them if there was something simpler. Reading between the lines of the
solutions I happened upon, and remembering some of my past experiences with
Chrome -- albeit some time ago -- when resource/memory utilization/exhaustion
seemed to be an issue, I started closing tabs, trusting that since I _could_
see the bookmarks within the bookmark bar's "Other Bookmarks" folder, the
bookmarks were actually saved and I would have a reasonable chance of
retaining them. (This is what I originally wanted to confirm in the bookmark
manager before closing the tabs.)

Sure enough, after I'd whacked 10 or 15 tabs open to O'Reilly Safari pages,
the bookmark manager started opening completely and responding properly,
again.

Apparently, Chrome was reaching some limit and failing silently -- in this
case, failing to successfully initialize/open the bookmark manager.

Big meh. Chrome may be fast and innovative in terms of execution and
rendering, but it -- and Google more generally -- still leave a lot to be
desired in terms of usability and well considered feedback especially for the
general user.

